# Evolution Casting Platforms



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

Opinions--pro's and con's?


----------



## IRLyRiser (Feb 14, 2007)

Spooky light. After you pick one up you’ll be nervous standing on one in sloppy water. But they are rock solid. Only downside is prob the price. I got both size legs. It’s nice to be able to swap them out and change the height.


----------



## Caleb.Esparza (Jan 31, 2016)

Cons? They cost money. Outside of that they are the best platform there is. Had one on the pointy end of my boat since Josh came out with them.


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

Please explain. Other than weight savings. What makes them the best? Four legs, doesn’t flex, slip resistant top and an anchor point. Removable legs are a feature, not a basic platform requirement. Removable is most likely a byproduct of being the best way to attach legs anyways. So I don’t count that. Why would someone want to adjust height? What would moving up or down a few inches do? You get comfortable at a given height.
They do look nice. I can afford one, but can’t justify it. But would look nice with my black poling platform. Could be on my list if something happened to my existing platform.


----------



## I Heart Big Ugglies (Oct 5, 2017)

I've had both platforms along with a backrest since they were originally released. They are extremely light! Very durable. Aesthetically pleasing. I actually had a large guy fall off my poling platform onto the rear step up platform on his stomach (Don't ask) and I watched what felt like I was watching in slow motion... The legs didn't even flex. 
Can the price difference be justified? Probably not... But what in Fly-Fishing / Skiff ownership really can be? Just the price tag for a cool innovative product.


----------



## HPXFLY (Aug 27, 2015)

Price really didnt matter to much last week when he was running a special two platforms for $999.. cant get two aluminum ones for that. 

I have one from him on my little boat and like it alot, is it better than the aluminum ones.. no advantage except weight and that is still a stretch saving what maybe 10-15 lbs


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

They satisfy rule #1. Look cool.


----------



## IRLyRiser (Feb 14, 2007)

Capnredfish said:


> Please explain. Other than weight savings. What makes them the best? Four legs, doesn’t flex, slip resistant top and an anchor point. Removable legs are a feature, not a basic platform requirement. Removable is most likely a byproduct of being the best way to attach legs anyways. So I don’t count that. Why would someone want to adjust height? What would moving up or down a few inches do? You get comfortable at a given height.
> They do look nice. I can afford one, but can’t justify it. But would look nice with my black poling platform. Could be on my list if something happened to my existing platform.


I use shorter legs tarpon fishing in rougher water or when fishing with someone who isn’t as mobile or have terrific balance. Taller legs for the rest of the time. I forget the weight savings at the moment but it is pretty substantial as well.


----------



## backbone (Jan 4, 2016)

Mine really slaps brah! I feel like it ups my hipster cred too...
I drink my $20 Guide beer on it all day long!
But seriously, why is a 12 pack of beer $20?


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

If we were trying to be economical we wouldn’t own boats!


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

BS Smack! We can find some $300 Lithium’s!


----------



## KimmerIII (Feb 9, 2017)

go to a pipe welder in your area and get a quote for one. We ended up building a circular cage on the factory platform over the engine and building custom bow platforms so you can fish in the gulf and not fall off.


----------



## Matts (Sep 2, 2015)

backbone said:


> Mine really slaps brah! I feel like it ups my hipster cred too...
> I drink my $20 Guide beer on it all day long!
> But seriously, why is a 12 pack of beer $20?


Perhaps because Guide donates money to guides in tough spots? Maybe they are non-profit?


----------



## backbone (Jan 4, 2016)

Thanks for informing me. Didn’t realize they donated 11%


----------



## Matts (Sep 2, 2015)

backbone said:


> Thanks for informing me. Didn’t realize they donated 11%


No worries. I had not heard of Guide until the show but sounds like a nobel undertaking.


----------



## bryson (Jun 22, 2015)

For what it's worth, I see the Guide beers pretty often for around $18 for a 12 pack of 16 oz beers. Which is pretty much like paying $18 for a 16 pack of 12 oz beers, so a touch over a dollar a beer. Not much more than most of the more generic water beers, plus the donation aspect is pretty cool. Good boat beer too, with the low ABV (4%) and pretty mild taste.

As for the platforms, I think they are sweet. I don't think I'd drop the coin on one, but I do like them. If for some reason I ever got one I don't think it would be for the weight savings, I think it would just be because they are nicely made.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Capnredfish said:


> BS Smack! We can find some $300 Lithium’s!


Maybe for my trolling motor when I rig one this spring!


----------



## Caleb.Esparza (Jan 31, 2016)

Capnredfish said:


> Please explain. Other than weight savings. What makes them the best? Four legs, doesn’t flex, slip resistant top and an anchor point. Removable legs are a feature, not a basic platform requirement. Removable is most likely a byproduct of being the best way to attach legs anyways. So I don’t count that. Why would someone want to adjust height? What would moving up or down a few inches do? You get comfortable at a given height.
> They do look nice. I can afford one, but can’t justify it. But would look nice with my black poling platform. Could be on my list if something happened to my existing platform.


Rock solid, 1/3 the weight of an aluminum platform, the large pro-trim shape is perfect for my purposes, not overly tall (less visible to spooky fish) and it looks great on my skiff. Also when you start comparing the cost of a powder coated aluminum platform with seadek, plus the horrendous shipping if you can’t get one locally.. it will be damn close to the cost of an evolution platform if not more. I won’t say what I paid for mine, but it’s safe to say the early bird gets the worm.


----------



## Samwheeler69 (Dec 13, 2018)

HPXFLY said:


> Price really didnt matter to much last week when he was running a special two platforms for $999.. cant get two aluminum ones for that.
> 
> I have one from him on my little boat and like it alot, is it better than the aluminum ones.. no advantage except weight and that is still a stretch saving what maybe 10-15 lbs


He ran a special 2 for 1000$?? Damn wish I would’ve seen that


----------



## Drifter (Dec 13, 2018)

backbone said:


> Mine really slaps brah! I feel like it ups my hipster cred too...
> I drink my $20 Guide beer on it all day long!
> But seriously, why is a 12 pack of beer $20?


So they make enough money to donate to guides in need. The first check guide beer wrote was to my red fishin guide who is super cool and his house was trashed in Felicia.


----------

